# Forum > FPS > Overwatch Exploits|Hacks > Overwatch Chat >  Overwatch Blank Name

## Alexda01

Someone had a blank name ingame, like litteraly nothing showed, anyone knows more and maybe how to?
Only thing he told me
[

----------


## darkimp1

might be just a bugg

----------


## mrlaibi

lagging , all the time

----------


## mankey1337

Try copying and pasting this into the overwatch and see if it works. I did this with steam but they have patched iot a while ago. It's just a random character that overwatch does not reconsize thats all. 


Here it is: 


( Just highlight the character after the "Here it is:")

----------


## nvidiafin

Just tested it. It's possible to have a blank name, but not with that symbol.^^

----------


## doka2016

Traditional Chinese, you can try in the game output some of the traditional Chinese to test which is not displayed, and then you can use it to modify your ID, because Blizzard's font library is not complete.

----------


## tittyqueen

> Just tested it. It's possible to have a blank name, but not with that symbol.^^


How do you do it?

----------


## Xaim

Wanna know as well :P

----------

